# لتسريع تعامل أداء ذاكرة جهازك



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*لتسريع تعامل أداء ذاكرة جهازك*
*http://www.4evergrace.net/www.4evergrace.net/coputer&internet.htm* 


*هذه الطريقة والتي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل علىالبرنامج*

*الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة*​ 
*وهي كالتالي** : *​ 
*ابدا start *​ 
*من قائمة تشغيل Run *​ 
*نفذ هذا الامر*​ 
*system.ini *​ 
*وتبحث حتى تجد السطرالمكتوب به التالى:- *​ 
*363enh*​ 
*تضيف تحتهذا السطر السطرين التاليه او قم بنسخ ولصق هذا الجزء*​ 
*LoadLocalHigh=1 *​ 
*ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1 *​ 
*وتحفظ بعد ذلك*​ 
*تذهب الىملف..... ثم تختار حفظ..... ..فقط*​ 
*فائدت الامرالاول تجعل تركيز الذاكرة علىالبرنامج الذي تعمل عليه*​ 
*والامر الثاني وهو لسرعه تنقل الملفات في ويندوز .*​


----------



## star love (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا جميلة على المعلومة الجميلة دى بجد كنت محتاجاها


----------



## dodi lover (6 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لتسريع تعامل أداء ذاكرة جهازك*
> *http://www.4evergrace.net/www.4evergrace.net/coputer&internet.htm*
> 
> 
> ...









ميرسى يا فراشة على المعلومة الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ستار ميرسي يا دودي

بجد نورتوني​


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

معلوووووومة مفيدة
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> معلوووووومة مفيدة
> ميرسي ليكي ياقمر


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ryry2008 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى لتعب محبتك وخدمتك الى هذا الموضوع المبدع


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


 ميرسي جدا اخي الامير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ryry2008 قال:


> ميرسى لتعب محبتك وخدمتك الى هذا الموضوع المبدع


 ربنا يخليكي يا ريري ميرسي خالص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


 ميرسي يا مان على الرد كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## menaglal (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مينا كلك زوق​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه حلوة اوى يا فراشه 
جربتها وكنت محتاجاها لان الجهاز بيبقا بطىء احيانا فى التنقل من فولدر للتانى
ميرسى يا عسل على معلوماتك الحلوه​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_تسلملنا معلوماتك يا فراشة
تمت المهمة وباقى ملاحظة التغيير
مشكورة كتيير​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومه حلوة اوى يا فراشه ​
> جربتها وكنت محتاجاها لان الجهاز بيبقا بطىء احيانا فى التنقل من فولدر للتانى
> 
> ميرسى يا عسل على معلوماتك الحلوه​


 ميرسي يا كوكي يا عسل على الرد 

نوووووورتي الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلملنا معلوماتك يا فراشة​_
> _تمت المهمة وباقى ملاحظة التغيير_
> 
> _مشكورة كتيير_​


 ميرسي يا توني خالص 

كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

